# How much full-spectrum daily?



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

I use Featherbrite http://featherbrite.com/swag-lights.html which is by far the best I have used. How long should I leave the light on on a daily basis? I don't want them to go into a continuous molt by leaving it on for too long. My next visit to my avian vet is in 3 weeks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Recommendations vary, but 2-4 hours seems to be typical for small birds like cockatiels.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

so we have to take the bird outside???


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If your bird gets at least 30 minutes of sunlight per week it will help with vitamin D production, which helps with calcium absorption. Sunlight through a window doesn't count since the glass blocks out the UVB. Be careful that the bird doesn't get overheated or otherwise suffer from adverse weather conditions, and that it is safe from predators and other hazards.

A full spectrum light can be used as a substitute for direct sunlight but longer exposure is needed. If your bird eats a lot of pellets it will get vitamin D from them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So pellets help reduce chances of eggbinding if the bird doesn't get alot of sunlight? Just worried about winter because mine wont get much UVB in the winter.


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> So pellets help reduce chances of eggbinding if the bird doesn't get alot of sunlight? Just worried about winter because mine wont get much UVB in the winter.


No. You still need full-spectrum irregardless of what they eat. D3 won't synthesise without radiation. Eating pellets just means you don't have to add any supplements.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Shouldn't have to add supplements with a well balanced diet anyways...supplements can cause toxicity.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> No. You still need full-spectrum irregardless of what they eat. D3 won't synthesise without radiation.


Patrick Thrush is considered to be the leading expert on birds and lighting, and he disagrees.

http://web.archive.org/web/20051109152749/http://www.users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/uvmyth.html (Note: this is the archive.org version. The real website isn't working at the moment, but the page should be available at http://www.users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/uvmyth.html )

"But is it necessary to be exposed to ultraviolet to maintain adequate D levels? The answer to this is no... In native environments, most of the Vitamin D intake of birds is through diet... Proper diet and nutrition are the primary sources of Vitamin D for captive birds. "

If your bird is getting adequate vitamin D from the diet, it doesn't need to synthesize any. Pellets are a source of D3, and will therefore help with calcium absorption and prevention of egg binding.

Based on other parts of the Birds & Lighting website, it appears that Thrush thinks the main benefit of full spectrum lighting is to regulate metabolism and general biochemistry, and any effect on vitamin D production is a minor side benefit.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the links and info Tielfan!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Good links!!! I mean great. Iv also read that in the wild they spend only a few hours a week in direct sun. While foraging on the shady grounds. Gathering there Vitamins through the minerals on the ground. also older homes don't have the uv block on the windows. But I wouldn ever suggest outing your bird under direct sun in the window. Lol 
The pellets they have today is perfectly balanced for a parrots proper nutrition. Including vitamin d. As for the supplants. It's not natural. I would never use em.


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Patrick Thrush is considered to be the leading expert on birds and lighting, and he disagrees.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20051109152749/http://www.users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/uvmyth.html (Note: this is the archive.org version. The real website isn't working at the moment, but the page should be available at http://www.users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/uvmyth.html )
> 
> ...


No offense to you but I have never heard that name before. Without sun there is no life. The lady who worked with Alex used full-spectrum along with every other prestige university. Even humans need sun. Every now and then a so-called expert pops up and comes with his own theories. There are thousands of useless, unsafe toys and items for pets available on the market today but light is just as important as the air we breathe. D3 as a supplement is not as efficient as the natural D3 that is produced by the sun. Every opinion matters but only when proven beneficial.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you google his name you'll see that a lot of bird sites talk about him. He's a professor at the University of Kentucky, although he's in sociology not something directly related to birds and lighting. http://web.archive.org/web/20080206153718/http://users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/about.html



> The lady who worked with Alex used full-spectrum along with every other prestige university.


If you mean Irene Pepperberg, she's an animal cognition researcher not an expert on parrot biology, and wouldn't be expected to have any special knowledge on full spectrum lighting. I'm not sure what you mean by "every other prestige university".



> D3 as a supplement is not as efficient as the natural D3 that is produced by the sun.


I don't know what efficiency means in this context, and which source is more efficient. Providing D3 through dietary sources has proven to be effective and beneficial, and what matters is that the bird has an adequate source of D3, not where the D3 came from.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

THanks for those links! That helps relive stress


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, I guess I should've done more research on the lighting. I keep the light on over my lovebirds and my cockatiel for double than needed.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

it will be difficult in the winter since i will not be able to take the bird outside.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! This is great information. Thank you! With winter coming up we won't be able to head outside till spring. I was thinking of getting a full spectrim light but haveint decided on what I want exactly. This thread has helped.


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

So, I have to ask, is it harmful to have the light on over the cage for 6 to 8 hours a day?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There are varying sources on this, but I know the rescue I adopted my baby from has full spectrum lights in their overhead fixtures, and that is what they use all day. When I asked my vet about length, all he said was not to exceed the natural photoperiod. So I think you're probably fine.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I had read that 12 hrs on and 12 hrs off is fine. same as enigma said. As long as you don't exceed what is going on outside. I am wondering though... I know glass windows don't allow a full spectrum inside. but does plexiglass do the same thing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally I'm planning to do a couple hours a day, but that's just because I'm paranoid about having the lamp on when I'm not home. ZooMed also states 10-12 hours a day is fine.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

oh I will have to check out zoo med. Thanks! asking about plexi glass because we have a window that swings outwards onto the deck. dog broke the glass and we replaced it with plexiglass. I'm off to find the answer


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I keep mine on from about 7-4. I have also read that the uv light helps birds to see better? Their eye sight is dependent on the uv rays to see all the colors, similar to a black light for people? I dont know...something like that. Not sure...
Judi


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

that makes sense!


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks...I just figured it was like the sun and left it on most of the day to simulate that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is, but the way I understand it, they wouldn't normally be in full sun all day. Is there any shaded portion of the cage where they could get out of the light if they wanted to? That might be a compromise.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I asked the Feeding Feathers yahoo group for opinions on full spectrum lighting. There are several people over there who are very knowledgeable about bird nutrition in general, and are skilled at finding information from scientific sources. The consensus over there was that full spectrum lighting is essentially worthless for vitamin D synthesis but is useful for helping birds see properly if it is properly balanced for both the blue and red ends of the spectrum. They confirmed that dietary sources of vitamin D3 are quite effective.

There is an article at http://web.archive.org/web/20080206052534/http://users.mis.net/~pthrush/lighting/kinds.html showing lights that are suitable for birds, however it is rather old and things may have changed since then. 

Edited to add: here are links to some posts in the FF discussion, however you will have to join the group to read them. The links below aren't in any particular order:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/FeedingFeathers/message/71688
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/FeedingFeathers/message/71632
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/FeedingFeathers/message/71627


----------

